

 Why nobody is downloading my awesome iOS app? Please, give me feedback - leoplct
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/birthday-song-call/id531088055?ls=1

======
ifewalter
look at it this way, you need to persuade people into paying a dollar for and
app that sends an sms, rather than composing their own poems/messages (which
by the way is more thoughtful and special) and sms it for a fraction of what
your app costs.

~~~
leoplct
No! The app doesn't send SMS! It let user send a call to recipient that sing
the "Birthday song"

